# True Scale Tarzard's Talon Chaos Space Marine



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

A Completed True Scale Tarzard's Talon Chaos Space Marine. Part of a long running project I am doing. Also, yes, I just noticed the gaps in the leg highlighting, and yes, I have fixed them up as of now.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn those things would look intimidating on the other side of the table I mean since GW screwed the marines scaling your rhines would look like giants.


----------



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

Currently Space Marine Rhinos are smaller then they should be, even if the Space Marines are small. The Rhino is scaled at 25mm to save on plastic. So a True Scale Rhino would be around 9cm tall, 13cm wide and 18cm long. Just estimates though.


----------

